# A Diabetes Story



## Lon (Jun 23, 2014)

I was diagnosed with Diabetes 2 in 2007 with a A1c of 6.8 I was shocked since I was 6' 4" & 200 lbs. & physically active. Hardly overweight, but I did pig out on carbs big time. Pizza,rice,potatoes, oatmeal cookies,French bread. fish & chips, spaghetti, noodles, etc.
I have taken no meds since then and opted to go the diet & exercise route. I cut immediately 90% of my carb intake and elimanated most sugars and continued with my physical activities, increased my protein and veggie intake and now I am still 6' 4", but 185 lbs and my last Aic was 5.7. Whoopee, I made the 5% Club. I do miss the carbs though, I know I am not cured of diabetes and will continue with my regimen to control it.


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Kudos Lon, I'm 62, and was recently told I am borderline diabetic, I am trying to control it with my diet. But do to arthitis I am wheelchair bound, and I find it hard to exercise. I still do all my housework, cleaning hardwood floors from a chair takes a lot of effort. I can stand, but I can't turn, do to spinal stanosis (sp). What else can I do to help myself? Any ideas?


----------



## Lon (Jun 23, 2014)

Ina said:


> Kudos Lon, I'm 62, and was recently told I am borderline diabetic, I am trying to control it with my diet. But do to arthitis I am wheelchair bound, and I find it hard to exercise. I still do all my housework, cleaning hardwood floors from a chair takes a lot of effort. I can stand, but I can't turn, do to spinal stanosis (sp). What else can I do to help myself? Any ideas?


   This may help  http://www.helpguide.org/life/workouts_exercise_overweight_disabled.htm


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 23, 2014)

Ina, here is a variety of wheelchair 'workouts' I found on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/elmarivera/wheelchair-workouts/


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you Lon, That was a good reminder of what I knew, I just need a reminding kick start. :wave:


----------



## Ina (Jun 23, 2014)

Lois, I'm going to pin that site to my favorites bar. My Grandson said he can connect my laptop to my TV for a bigger and better image while I exercise. Now if he'll just remember his offer I'll be set. :happy:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

Good for you Lon! :thumbsup:  You're smart for going that route to avoid being on meds or insulin shots, etc.  Supplements like Chromium Picolinate, Bitter Melon and Cinnamon can also be useful.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 25, 2014)

The cure for type two diabetics was known in 1958 [FONT=&quot]known that supplemental chromium will prevent and treat diabetes as well as hypoglycemia. Just ask any health food store owner or N.D.! Walter Mertz (the director of the U.S.D.A. field services) published the facts associated with chromium and diabetes in the Federation Proceeding
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The University of Vancouver, BC, Canada stated that "vanadium will replace insulin for adult onset diabetics." [/FONT]
Why the doctors don't tell you is they make 382 million dollars a year from treating diabetes why would they want to cure it.
They should  make a law that a doctor has to cure you if they is a cure available after a few hundred went to jail the would change their mind and tell you.
A Dr Joel Wallach says he can make the US diabetes free in two months and the powers to be do not challenge him because he has been doing it for a long time and they know he can.


----------



## Lon (Jun 25, 2014)

d0ug said:


> The cure for type two diabetics was known in 1958 known that supplemental chromium will prevent and treat diabetes as well as hypoglycemia. Just ask any health food store owner or N.D.! Walter Mertz (the director of the U.S.D.A. field services) published the facts associated with chromium and diabetes in the Federation Proceeding
> The University of Vancouver, BC, Canada stated that "vanadium will replace insulin for adult onset diabetics."
> Why the doctors don't tell you is they make 382 million dollars a year from treating diabetes why would they want to cure it.
> They should  make a law that a doctor has to cure you if they is a cure available after a few hundred went to jail the would change their mind and tell you.
> A Dr Joel Wallach says he can make the US diabetes free in two months and the powers to be do not challenge him because he has been doing it for a long time and they know he can.



Be sure and take your chromium, garlic, cinnamon, vanadium, fermented cabbages and I am sure you will make it to 120 years of age. There is no cure for Diabetes 1 or two, it can be controlled from worsening with life style changes and supplements, but not cured. You do the medical profession a great dis service with your post. Believe it or not there are actually people alive thanks to doctors and medicines. It ain't all greed like the supplemental vitamin industry.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 25, 2014)

Lon said:


> Be sure and take your chromium, garlic, cinnamon, vanadium, fermented cabbages and I am sure you will make it to 120 years of age. There is no cure for Diabetes 1 or two, it can be controlled from worsening with life style changes and supplements, but not cured. You do the medical profession a great dis service with your post. Believe it or not there are actually people alive thanks to doctors and medicines. It ain't all greed like the supplemental vitamin industry.


I would not like to take your money on a bet about type two diabetes. There are many people who are x diabetics now. Medical system has done themselves a great dis service by being the no 1 cause of death in the US. This information is from the medical association if you care to check it


----------



## kcvet (Jun 25, 2014)

hereditary?? i think so. my late mom was diabetic and so was my late grand dad. also had a talk with an endocrinologist years back about borderline. he said no. you either have it or not. my sister and i are tested anually so far so good.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lon said:


> I was diagnosed with Diabetes 2 in 2007 with a A1c of 6.8 I was shocked since I was 6' 4" & 200 lbs. & physically active. Hardly overweight, but I did pig out on carbs big time. Pizza,rice,potatoes, oatmeal cookies,French bread. fish & chips, spaghetti, noodles, etc.
> I have taken no meds since then and opted to go the diet & exercise route. I cut immediately 90% of my carb intake and elimanated most sugars and continued with my physical activities, increased my protein and veggie intake and now I am still 6' 4", but 185 lbs and my last Aic was 5.7. Whoopee, I made the 5% Club. I do miss the carbs though, I know I am not cured of diabetes and will continue with my regimen to control it.



Oh wow, this is very cool Lon!! Thanks for telling me, as I knocked off the rice, sugar, pasta etc. and dropped 8 lbs in about the last 6 weeks??  Maybe longer, have to look at my first post on it.  I feel so much better, and, I don't have any cravings.  What is nice, is that if I go to a bbq or special dinner, no worries, I can have what I want.  Funny thing is, I opt for more nutritious things, although an occasional bun, or piece of pie or cake is aok too.  I don't buy those things, don't miss them, and don't reach for them especially since they ain't there

Congrats to you, I know the effort it takes to switch Denise


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 3, 2014)

Good for you, Lon!! My son in law was diagnosed with diabetes. My daughter put him on a strict diet with exercise. He probably took no more than half dozen of the prescribed pills. He returned to the dr for a required (by his job) test and the dr congratulated him! ...and said 'the meds must be working well' ... My son in law told him he wasn't taking them and about this diet and exercise, and the dr actually said "Well, then keep it up. Its working" ...
I think 'borderline diabetes' is very often a current 'standard diagnosis' because the drug companies are PUSHING for it. My opinion.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 4, 2014)

What is fermented cabbage? also how do you take cinnamon if not just a sprinkle on custard etc.. I might try the no carb diet it might 
help my iron over load problem.. worth a try .. good on you all for doing what you are doing to keep healthy.. something I must do too.. 
even though the iron has damaged my knees or nerves behind the knees maybe I need to get my self a walker to hang on to and walk 10 min each day I think that would be the limit.. so together with low carbs gone and walking should help a lot don`t you think? great encouraging post thank so much


----------



## MrJim (Jul 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> Kudos Lon, I'm 62, and was recently told I am borderline diabetic, I am trying to control it with my diet. But do to arthitis I am wheelchair bound, and I find it hard to exercise. I still do all my housework, cleaning hardwood floors from a chair takes a lot of effort. I can stand, but I can't turn, do to spinal stanosis (sp). What else can I do to help myself? Any ideas?



Check your local PBS listings for a show called _Sit and Be Fit._

Probably would be on in the morning. Has been a vry popular show for many years.

http://www.sitandbefit.org

Here's a short clip. You can also find full half hour episodes, too.

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=THZKR_RJHHI[/video]


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 11, 2014)

Borderline diabetes occurs with type 2diabetes; often as people get older, and the pancreas just doesn't work so well.
it is a term used to decide whether treatment should be considered or not; a line drawn, if you like; which is higher than the general norm.
if discovered early enough, this can often be altered by diet and exercise; thus control of Type 2.

Type 1 is when, for a number of reasons, the body produces little or no insulin; can be genetic; insulin is then used..


----------

